# [Technik-Ratgeber] Sharkoon Skiller SGS2 Jr.: Gaming-Stuhl für Kinder im Einzeltest



## PCGH-Redaktion (10. August 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *[Technik-Ratgeber] Sharkoon Skiller SGS2 Jr.: Gaming-Stuhl für Kinder im Einzeltest*

					Der Sharkoon Skiller SGS2 Jr. verbindet coole Optik mit Ergonomie - und das für die ganz kleinen Leute. Der bequeme und funktionale Gaming-Chair sorgt für gesundes Sitzen am Kinder-Schreibtisch. Wir haben den Gaming-Stuhl für Kinder getestet und waren mit dem Ergebnis sehr zufrieden.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *[Technik-Ratgeber] Sharkoon Skiller SGS2 Jr.: Gaming-Stuhl für Kinder im Einzeltest*


----------

